# Something Rare You May Never See Again



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

1957 One USA Dollar Silver Certificate

"SILVER CERTIFICATE
THIS CERTIFIES THAT THERE IS ON DEPOSIT IN THE TREASURY OF
THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA
ONE DOLLAR
THIS CERTIFICATE IS LEGAL TENDER
FOR ALL DEBTS, PUBLIC AND PRIVATE
ONE DOLLAR
IN SILVER PAYABLE TO THE BEARER ON DEMAND"

"Those were the days, my friend
We thought they'd never end
We'd sing and dance
Forever and a day...!"


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

HA. Most folks dont even know what that is.. Most of us carry the Original Credit card around thinking its real Money...

The Fed is just a private credit company. A non government entity.

I have one my dad gave me.


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Give you a dollar for it


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

cbagz said:


> Give you a dollar for it


Hah! It is worth eleven times that, according to my numismatic collector coin shop buddies.

I ain't selling it anyhow to anywho; I consider it a collectible. I may end up framing it.

It is an interesting piece of history to me.

When money could actually be exchanged for real precious metal silver coins....


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

20+ years ago my wife before she was my wife worked in a large bank vault and among duties was turning in old cash for replacement and destruction.
They had some $500 and $1000 silver certificates come thru. Unfortunately we were too poor to rescue any of them..........


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Did you get it recently in circulation?


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

FlowRider said:


> cbagz said:
> 
> 
> > Give you a dollar for it
> ...


Was just messing with you.. Don't blame you in keeping it.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

ken-n-nancy said:


> Did you get it recently in circulation?


It was a gift from a very cool old friend.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

cbagz said:


> Give you a dollar for it
> 
> Was just messing with you.. Don't blame you in keeping it.


*Yeah, I figured as much...!  I was just messing with you too.

Some of these are worth 36 times their face value. If you do see one, do your research on it quick!

These are really getting hard to find as time goes on. Nice conversation piece.... :nod:*


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I used to work a cash register when I was in high school in the early 90's, I started keeping my peepers out for these bills when I learned in one of my classes that a few were still in circulation. I was able to snag 3 of these over about a year. I had them saved in an envelope in a drawer for years. At some point, they went missing. (It sucks having a brother that was always hard up for money.)


----------

